# Zipper HR10-250 no DVR service until test call made



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question. I have searched for a very long time so feel very ignorant.

I have just hacked my HR10-250 with the zipper script. Everything was fine until I did a delete & clear everything. I thought it destroyed my hack, so I repeated it...I found out later that was not the case. My hack is still in tact. In fact, when I look at the system info, it looks as if the DVR service was faked out and it says I had a successful service connection.

...but....I can't use any DVR services until a successful test call is made, it tells me. The reason I hacked my TIVO is that I no longer have a land line, so I cannot make a call.

What do I do now? Do I have to make at least one call?

Also, searched for this one too to no avail: What is the "TIVO feature trial (trial ends today)" thing at the bottom of my DirecTV central?

Thanks in advance,
sking


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You'll need to run fakecall.tcl. The clear and delete probably nuked your network settings, so you may need to use a serial cable to restore them. The "tivo trial" message can be removed by using a tivoapp patch, it's a side effect of HMO/HME patches. Well, if you've got your tivoapp patched for HMO/HME, then you should have network setup screens in the phone menu where you can setup your network params, so you may not need a serial cable after all. Either way, run fakecall.tcl to get around the call requirement.


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow...thanks for the quick response!

If it doesn't run by itself tonight....I'll run fakecall.tcl...then look for tivoapp patch.

Thanks again,
sking


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay I give up...I must not be searching correctly. Is fakecall.tcl supposed to already on my TIVO HDD? I can't get locate or find to work via telnet, and it's not in the /hacks directory.

Also, if I find it, do I execute it like a shell script?

If someone is kind enough to answer, could you also tell me where to find tivoapp patch with instructions?

I am truly sorry if this has already been answered. I did search...maybe if someone can just post link?

TIA,
sking

--------------------

Okay, I just found fakecall.tcl in /busybox....
sh fakecall.tcl doesn't work, so obviously not a shell script...getting closer.

---------------------

Well I just figured out that to run fakecall.tcl I use tivosh to execute it. I see that it is in the root cron table to run every night at 10:20pm cst.

I also just ran it manually using tivosh...it says, "Fakecall ran successfully!"

Problem is, my TIVO is still telling me that I need to connect a phone line and make a successful test call before I can use any DVR service functions.

Help...anyone??

More Information:
In System Information, my TIVO says:
Service Connection:
Last Successful: Tuesday, November 6 at 10:11 pm
Last Attempt: Tuesday, November 6 at 10:11 pm
Last Status: Succeeded
Next Scheduled: Tuesday, November 13 at 9:50 pm
Service Data Download:
Last Successful: None available
Last Attempt: Tuesday, November 6 at 5:00 am
Last Status: Finished.


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry to post a reply...wasn't sure if someone would answer with all the edits. Maybe my TIVO just needs to dial once.

I can take it somewhere where there is a land line to do this, but won't that destroy my hack?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

No, it won't overwrite any of your hacks.


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay, thanks Da Goon...I guess that will be my next option...I brought it to work with me today to do just that...dunno why it still wants to make the test call when fakecall already told it had called!


----------



## sking1001 (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay, this is really bad...now I can't dial anymore. When dialing it either says service not answering or failed while negotiating.

Is my TIVO dead now? I wish I had NEVER done that clear and delete everything.

Can I removed the hack, dial, and then re-hack?

Any help is appreciated.

---------

So I bring my UNHACKED series 2 (SD) box to work to see if it will still dial.

I took about 15 TRIES to finally get to a 'downloading' state, and then I get "call interrupted".

The DirecTIVO dial-up service is just really messed up, I guess...I'll keep retrying.


----------

